# I think tea tree stinks.



## hem06 (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe I just have poor quality tea tree--I did get it at Walmart.    

But I think it reeks.  Is this just me or is it normal for tea tree to smell bad?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2009)

I cannot judge your nose; tea tree is something you either love or hate I guess. Don't know if the wal-mart one is any good though, so can't give you any advise on that one.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 15, 2009)

*hi five*

SO with you on that one!  I usually hate products with tea tree


----------



## carebear (Jul 15, 2009)

If you don't like tea tree it does indeed smell horrid.

But I've grown to like it.  Not that I'd want to dab it behind my ears, but when I smell it I breathe deeply.  It's very very earthy and dusty with some funky stuff going on.

Then again, neem makes me hungry.  Go figure.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 15, 2009)

*x*

just a BTW, www.libertynatural.com has a wonderful LEMON tea tree oil.  i've used it in several toners, lotions and creams and it seems to work as well as the regular.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> If you don't like tea tree it does indeed smell horrid.
> 
> But I've grown to like it.  Not that I'd want to dab it behind my ears, but when I smell it I breathe deeply.  It's very very earthy and dusty with some funky stuff going on.
> 
> Then again, neem makes me hungry.  Go figure.



That's just wrong, Carebear.
I have some neem soap curing in the basement and every time I pass it, I'm tempted to throw it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Tea tree is the worst smell oob , I haven't soaped it yet for that reason , but I am going to try it , someday .

Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cant stand anything w tea tree!


----------



## LJA (Jul 16, 2009)

I kinda dig it.  It's like gasoline for me...you know you shouldn't think it smells good, but for some reason it does...lol.  Just me?  :wink:


----------



## Artephius (Jul 17, 2009)

I love tea tree!   

When I was a little kid my mother used to dilute it and brush it through my hair every day before school because she was dead paranoid about lice. So it might be just that I was exposed to it frequently at a young age, but I really like the smell. It smells very clean and medicinal to me (but in a relaxing way). 

It's also very useful stuff.


----------



## hem06 (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw that there is another topic almost exactly the same in the EO forum (that I just found today!)

Whoops.

On the plus side, this thread did inspire me to mix my tea tree with my lemongrass.

The scent is fairly pleasing.  (Said grudgingly!  lol)


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

I like it.
To me it's a clean smell, and fresh. Perhaps the tto that you got was possibly old? I have found it to be such an effective additive to soaps, both my teenage sons skin, and also to keep head lice away. I swear by it. Lavender goes well and helps tone down the smell a little, if you don't like it.
I can't use soap with TT on my face, I think I have a mild sensitivity to it, but I can wash the rest of my body.
Did I ever tell you about the time I brushed my teeth with TTO soap?
I ended up with beestung lips to rival Angelina. Like I said, I think I have a sensitivity to it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I ended up with beestung lips to rival Angelina. Like I said, I think I have a sensitivity to it.



Can you imagine Chrissy, I have the same thing with anything citrusy, and happened to borrow a friends shaving oil on a holiday in France... You can guess, I had to wear skirts all vacation long   

Do like tea tree very much myself. It is very effective!


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, I too hate the smell but I have to say...beauty is worth the pain, works like a charm! LOL!!


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 25, 2009)

It is definitely something that you love or hate.  I totally hate it.


----------



## wookie130 (Jul 26, 2009)

I too am a big hater of tea tree...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 30, 2009)

I read this post and since I had never smelled tea tree before it made me curious as to what it would be like.

OMG. Maybe it was the quality of what I was smelling (Kmart pharmacy aisle) but even so.....blech!  Put me in the thumbs down category.    :shock: 

Jude


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 30, 2009)

I do not think that it is the quality Jude.  I think that is what tea tree smells like.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 30, 2009)

O.K.  Two thumbs down then!!    

Jude


----------

